# Validationsfehler wo keiner ist, oder ich erkenne ihn nicht?



## VolkerF (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich bearbeite gerade die Seiten unserer Vereinshomepage und finde immer denselben Fehler beim validieren der Seiten. Folgende Meldung erscheint immer, zwar immer in einer anderen Zeile, aber es ist derselbe Fehler. Ich habe aber vorn <p> stehen, deshalb verstehe ich es nicht.

Ciao Volker


----------



## sheel (11. Februar 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

kannst du uns den Code zeigen?
Bitte gleich in Codetags ([code=html]...[/code])


----------



## VolkerF (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Hier eine Seite:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css" />
<title>Vorstand und Fachbeirat</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="body.css" />
</head>
<body>
<div id="navigation"><? include ("navigation.php"); ?>
</div>
<div id="maincontent" />
<div align="center">
<p><img src="images/logo2.gif" width="380" height="68" title="Logo" alt="Logo" /></p>
<br />
<br />
<p><img src="images/trenner.gif" width="587" height="8" title="Trenner" alt="Trenner" /></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p><img src="images/fachbeirat.gif" title="Vorstand und Fachbeirat" alt="Vorstand und Fachbeirat" width="428" height="52" /></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" id="tabelle3">
  <caption>&nbsp;
  </caption>
  <tr>
    <th colspan="2" scope="col">Unser Vorstand</th>
    <th colspan="2" scope="col">Unser Fachbeirat</th>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="zelle">1. Vorsitzender</td>
    <td>Harry Regin<br />
Vor der Kaserne 1<br />
66450 Bexbach<br />
<a href="mailto:harry.regin@freenet.de"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></td>
    <td class="zelle">Bereich: Pflanzen, Insekten</td>
    <td><div align="center">Peter Rink <br />
      Oberbexbacher Str. 101 <br />
    66450 Bexbach</div></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="zelle">2. Vorsitzender</td>
    <td>Thomas Brandt<br />
Schulstra&szlig;e3<br />
66450 Bexbach<br />
<a href="mailto:brandt_thomas@web.de"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></td>
    <td class="zelle">Bereich: Pilze</td>
    <td><div align="center">Peter Keth <br />
      Berliner Stra&szlig;e 24<br />
      67551 Worms<br />
  <a href="mailto:peter.keth@kabelmail.de"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></div></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="zelle">Kassenwart</td>
    <td>Harald Lieblang<br />
Birkenweg. 8<br />
66539 Neunkirchen<br />
<a href="mailto:harald.Lieblang@gmx.net"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></td>
    <td class="zelle">Bereich: Internet, Webmaster</td>
    <td>Volker F&auml;&szlig;ler<br /> 
      Homburger Str. 9
<br />
66450 Bexbach<br />
<a href="mailto:webmaster@pilzewelt.de"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="zelle">Schriftf&uuml;hrer</td>
    <td>Elisabeth Hoffmann<br />
Neunkircherstr. 73<br />
66440 Blieskastel<br />
<div align="center"><a href="mailto:Voschie7@aol.com"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></div></td>
    <td class="zelle">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td class="zelle">Beisitzer</td>
    <td>Armin Gro&szlig;<br />
H&auml;rtelhohl 27<br />
66646 Marpingen<br />
<a href="mailto:gross.armin@web.de"><img src="images/mail1.gif" title="E-Mail" alt="E-Mail" width="45" height="18" border="0" /></a></td>
    <td class="zelle">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p align="center"><a href="index.php"><img src="images/return.gif" width="98" height="62" border="0" title="zur&uuml;ck" alt="zur&uuml;ck" /></a></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>
  <?php
$letzteAktualisierung = filemtime(basename($_SERVER['PHP_SELF']));
echo 'Letzte Aktualisierung am ' . date("d.m.Y H:i", $letzteAktualisierung) . '';
?>
   </p>
 <p><a href="http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=referer"><img
      src="http://www.w3.org/Icons/valid-xhtml10" alt="Valid XHTML 1.0 Transitional" width="88" height="31" border="0" /></a>
   <a href="http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/check/referer">
     <img
        src="http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/images/vcss-blue"
        alt="CSS ist valide!" border="0" style="border:0;width:88px;height:31px" />
   </a></p>
   </div>
</body>
</html>
```

Danke Volker


----------



## sheel (11. Februar 2012)

Also, ich bekomm den Fehler nicht.
Wie validierst du?


----------



## VolkerF (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ich gebe die Seitenadresse bei validator.w3.org ein.

Ciao Volker


----------



## threadi (13. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei XHTML noch nie ein <div> so geschlossen:

```
<div id="maincontent" />
```

Vlt. ist es das?


----------

